# soldering track



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to start soldering some of my n scale track soon and have been doing a little practice. I suck at this and could use any tips at all. 
I have 2 solder irons. One gets too hot and the other takes for ever to heat up and cools down too quick when I am in the middle of a joint. 
I have rosin core solder 60/40

alfalfa


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Use a soldering iron that has a needle nose type of tip. Use a soldering iron that does not have a switch, and let it heat up until it's ready. Has to be super hot.

Put wet paper towel around the area you are soldering, so the heat does not melt the ties.

Make sure the rail joiners are good and tight, and there are no kinks in the joints.

Heat up the joint and then apply the solder before the rails cool down too much.

Let us know if any of that helps.

An iron like this seems to be most effective - I have a big one and never use it for any of my modeling / small electrical work.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I will try that out in a few minutes and let you all know how it worked. 

alfalfa


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

tworail said:


> Use a soldering iron that has a needle nose type of tip. Use a soldering iron that does not have a switch, and let it heat up until it's ready. Has to be super hot.
> 
> Put wet paper towel around the area you are soldering, so the heat does not melt the ties.
> 
> ...


That worked perfectly. I think the wet paper towel made the difference.

In the past I was melting the ties and even the rail.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you end up having to 'clean' up the joints with a small file? This helps get rid of any of the extra.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

tworail said:


> Did you end up having to 'clean' up the joints with a small file? This helps get rid of any of the extra.


I did have to do a little filing. Not as much as I expected though.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you again tworail. I started laying permanent track tonight and have been soldering perfectly. 
That is why I have not been here till this late. My back finally gave out so here I am.


----------

